# Any input on iDesignR PRO II from graphtec?



## LouieM414 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a graphtec cutter and i'm wondering if the iDesignR PRO II will do everything I need for rhinestones or if I need to look else where?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Depends on what your needs are. You don't say.


----------



## LouieM414 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm wanting to design rhinestone clothing.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Louie,
I've had the iDesignR Pro, not Pro II for about 2 years and find that I am using The Stone Wizard from The Rhinestone World more. I find the ability to generate the cutting templates easier to use with the Wizard. There is a free trial available for the Stone Wizard, I don't know if iDesignR has one. I know that my iDesignR Pro requires the use of a dongle, which makes a free trial unlikely. There are other programs that will help you work with, check and see which of them offer a free trial. Try those programs and see which one fits your needs best and go from there.

Hope this helps.
Dane


----------



## LouieM414 (Jul 8, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> Depends on what your needs are. You don't say.


My needs are to design and make rhinestone clothing and decals, what more information is needed? Am I missing something?


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

LouieM414 said:


> My needs are to design and make rhinestone clothing and decals, what more information is needed? Am I missing something?


Louie, are you going to be creating designs from scratch, or are you going to be mostly purchasing designs and then modifying themto better suit your needs? Are you going to be using a lot of Rhinestone fonts? How complex are your designs likely to be simplistic, or complex - multiple colors and/or multiple stine sizes?Are designs likely to be strictly outlines, or will they be filled? If you are filling them do you want multiple options for the types of fills you will be using - linear, radial, offset? Check out which applications will allow to try them out without purchasing them. It will give an idea of what you are most comfortable with. Don't be surprised if your needs change several months after purchasing your application. As you get more comfortable cutting and designing you might find yourself leaning toward more complex designs. Hope this helps.

Dane


----------



## LouieM414 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sunjoa said:


> Louie, are you going to be creating designs from scratch, or are you going to be mostly purchasing designs and then modifying themto better suit your needs? Are you going to be using a lot of Rhinestone fonts? How complex are your designs likely to be simplistic, or complex - multiple colors and/or multiple stine sizes?Are designs likely to be strictly outlines, or will they be filled? If you are filling them do you want multiple options for the types of fills you will be using - linear, radial, offset? Check out which applications will allow to try them out without purchasing them. It will give an idea of what you are most comfortable with. Don't be surprised if your needs change several months after purchasing your application. As you get more comfortable cutting and designing you might find yourself leaning toward more complex designs. Hope this helps.
> 
> Dane


Thank you so much for getting back with me. I will be doing complex designs, multi color and multiple size stones. I will want to use different fills. With all that being said I want the best I can get my hands on out of the gate. I'm the type of person to go big or go home. I have no problem learning new software, matter of fact I love the challenge. I have sit back for years debating the rhinestone world and I have too many people wanting me to start. I have the cutter and I want to incorporate this with my dyesub and photography business. I do pictures and clothing design work for some comedians, actors and local businesses. Any info would be greatly appreciated because I will be pulling the trigger on the new software in the next 2 weeks. Once again, thank you for stepping up, asking the questions and willing to help.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

IMO I would go with *winpc rhinestone pro 2014*.I saw it for $279 bucks somewhere. you can you tube it, a forum member has put some tutorials out so you can see what the software does. you will be able to do everything you have described.good luck and let us know how your journey goes.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Louie,
I think the YouTube option is an outstanding idea. Check YouTube and find examples/instructions for most of the rhinestone programs out there. There are several outstanding programs available that will most likely do all that you want/need it to do. It's a matter of what steps you need to take to accomplish your tasks. Some programs to check out would include WIN PC, iDesignR, Stone Wizard, and rStones. There are other programs also, but they are not coming to mind right now, maybe others can give you additional options for programs. I have used iDesignR Pro, Stone Wizard, rStones, CorelDraw by itself and prefer The Stone Wizard. I haven't used WinPC but know that many other use it and love it. Good luck with your journey to discover your optimal program for Rhinestones.

Dane


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I use the Stone Wizard macro for Corel from The Rhinestone World. Download the trial at Bling sports apparel and give it a try.


----------



## LouieM414 (Jul 8, 2009)

This software search is killing me!


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

LouieM414 said:


> This software search is killing me!


Louie, I can understand that. But remember the more time you spend researching the various software the more likely you will be with your final choice. To me, the most difficult part of the software search is to prioritize the features that I want and need. Best of luck to you on your search! Dane


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I use Corel Draw X6 and Easy Stone macro.


----------

